# Circumcision death - CDC needs more letters!



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Sadly, a circumcision death, and the law suit attached to it, has made it into
the news a couple weeks ago. [Sorry - I tried to post this right after it came out and it myteriously dissappeared.]

http://www.argusleader.com/article/2.../1003/business

For the sake of the memory of this boy, but also for the sake of holding the CDC accountable for its position of responsibility in its recent deliberations on
whether to recommend routine neonatal circumcision - PLEASE send this link and a letter to the CDC. Demand that they investigate the true risks of circumcision. They cannot legitimately claim that "the benefits now outweigh the risks" - when THEY DO NOT KNOW THE RISKS! There is no system of reporting of adverse events from circumcision in this country. Many more boys are seriously harmed and even die from circumcision that anyone at the CDC is admitting.

Here is the text of the short news article, and following that, a copy of the
a sample letter that was sent by an activist to the CDC. Your letter need only be a few lines. It is the volume of mail and the point made about the fact that they are not being forthright about the risks of circumcision that matters.

This is an incredibly important time for all of us who care about this issue to
speak up! See more on the recent developments with the CDC and circumcision at: http://www.circumcisionandhiv.com/ [read especailly from August 23 to Sept 1]

This is an incredibly important time for all of us who care about this issue to
speak up!

-------NEWS ARTICLE-----------
Parents sue over baby's death after circumcision
Josh Verges • [email protected] • September 18, 2009

The parents of a 6-week-old boy who bled to death after a circumcision at
Rosebud's Indian Health Service Hospital last year are suing the government for wrongful death.

According to documents filed Wednesday in federal court, Eric Keefe
underwent a circumcision on June 13, 2008. His mother gave him Motrin
and Tylenol for pain and he suffered massive blood loss at home that
night, dying at the hospital the next morning.

His parents, Forrest and Mary Keefe of Wood, say Dr. Douglas Lehmann
failed to inform them of the type of pain medication they should have
used.

The Keefes are seeking $2 million for personal injury and wrongful death.

Sturgis lawyer Mick Strain, who represents the plaintiffs, said he and
the parents wouldn't talk about the case until it is tried or settled.
The file lists no attorney for the government.

-------------Sample letter to the CDC------------

(The writer forwarded the above article to the CDC and AAP, with the following letter):

Dear CDC and AAP Circumcision Task Force Members:

How many baby boys need to die before the CDC and the AAP launch a full scale investigation into the harms, including death and permanent penile loss? In March there was a $2.3 million lawsuit settlement in Atlanta for partial penile amputation, in April another lawsuit was filed in Chicago for penile amputation, now a baby dies in South Dakota.

It is time to stop pandering to the multi-million dollar circumcision lobby in
this country and instead protect baby boys from these terrible tragedies.

-----------------

I encourage everyone to forward the article to the CDC. Perhaps if they receive it from multiple sources they will wake up to how many people are watching them ignore the tragedies.

All contact CDC names/addresses can be found at:

www.circumcisionandhiv.com (click on AAP/CDC project)

Thank you!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Thank you Gillian









*MDC!!! Send more letters!!!*

No child has ever died of a foreskin! <--benefit!

Many have died from circumcision <---Risk!

_The CDC CAN NOT ignore the risks anymore!_


----------



## Dan Bollinger (Aug 13, 2006)

It's been estimated that 112 baby boys die each year as a result of being circumcised. That alone should be sufficient to condemn the practice. Imagine the outcry if a hundred girls were dying from genital cutting.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Dan, Where has it been estimated as such? Can you cite a reference or link an article for me?

glongly, thanks for starting this thread. I am so sad to hear about the death of the sweet little boy.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

sent 4 letter, off to get more stamps.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)




----------

